# Off to a rocky start S&H



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

You are a pretty easy going guy I see. 3 out of 10, that sound terrible to me. That is what scares me about Grizzly, practically no QC. Just throw some stuff in a box and send it on. If you get a good one, you are all set. If you get a bad one, the time, hassles and delays negate any cost savings or value in choosing Grizzly over a competitor.

Hopefully, you get it all ironed out and enjoy the new saw.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

You are generous with your stars. To me, customer service and getting it right are very important. Having to deal with the hassles that you have on a saw that costs a lot of many is just wrong.


----------



## meaznet (Dec 27, 2016)

I guess I am a bit Gullible. I've been very happy with my purchase, based on value and performance. This is however my first cabinet table saw, and I may not be as seasoned as most, but I've made a choice and started down a path that will be difficult and costly to start back from scratch with something more expensive. I guess you get what you paid for, but I still feel that I have spent less and received better quality than what I could get for the same money.


----------



## bp43 (Mar 24, 2017)

I purchased the G0691 and had several issues as well. Here is the laundry list of problems…all have been resolved and the saw has been working great (finally). They definitely have an issue with Quality Control!!!
1. Initial cast iron top was not flat. It had a high spot directly in line with the arbor. I could set my flat edge on it and spin the flat edge like a top. The main top was out of flat by .011", not good! Called up Grizzly and technical support informed me their tolerance limit was .015", so they were not going to replace the main top. I was not a happy camper, but I pressed on with assembly.
2. Installed miter gauge and adjusted set screws to take out slop. Slid miter gauge through to the out feed side of the table with no issue, but could not slide the miter gauge back through the in feed side of table. There was a .007" difference between the in feed and out feed. Long story short, they replaced my main cast iron top (problem #1 resolved). 
3. It took 3 attempts to get a good top. The first two where dented upon arrival, the third was double wrapped and arrived damage free.
4. While replacing the main top, I checked to make sure that all the hardware was tight inside the cabinet while the top was off. It was not. Two bolts on the trunnion assembly were hand tight only and three others were loose, I was able to tighten a full turn. Glad I checked. Quality control seems to be non existent.
5. Cast iron extension wings are not perfectly flat with main top from front to back, .005" difference in spots.
6. Do not expect the wooden extension table to be flat. It is not even close.

Final thoughts: Customer service was great AFTER the first issue was resolved. Saw performs excellent. Maybe the saying "you get what you pay for" it true when it pertains to quality control…definitely do your own quality control inspection on the entire saw.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 4 Grizzly tools, one is a 690 saw.
Are they perfect? NO, but the problems I had were minor and were all taken care of quickly.
I also have looked at Powermatic at my local wood worker shop and saw flaws on the saw sitting on the show floor.
The only saw I have never heard anyone say they had problems is SawStop.
I am sure people who have a SawStop saw do have some problems as well, they just don't talk about it.
None of these tools are cheap and I wish they were all perfect, but they aren't.
I paid $4000 for a CNC machine and it was so bad I wound up taking it back for a refund.
It seems that no matter how much you pay for something, there may be some problems.
I am just glad Grizzly takes care of the problems we have with their machines, and I hope other manufacturers do the same.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

is grizzly turning bad ? is the question ? IMO I don't think the prices are to bad for what you are getting …thing is how is customer service ..as this is what defines a good company from a great company ….I think they all have issues the thing is how quickly it gets resolved ….I am always searching for a newer table saw ..but still like my walker turner …should I stop looking at grizzly as a replacement …or are they selling 1000s of saws ..and I'm only hearing about the BAD ONES ??


----------



## meaznet (Dec 27, 2016)

> is grizzly turning bad ? is the question ? IMO I don t think the prices are to bad for what you are getting …thing is how is customer service ..as this is what defines a good company from a great company ….I think they all have issues the thing is how quickly it gets resolved ….I am always searching for a newer table saw ..but still like my walker turner …should I stop looking at grizzly as a replacement …or are they selling 1000s of saws ..and I m only hearing about the BAD ONES ??
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Don't get me wrong, I think the Customer Service is great. They are kind and courteous every-time I've talked to them. They are apologetic for any problems I've experienced. And I believe they do everything they have the ability to, in order to resolve problems. It is most definitely the Quality Control or lack there of. 
Now in any production line it would be costly to inspect every part or assembly going through, but random selection should (and I suspect does) happen to verify a major production problem. I don't think that is an issue. Shipping overseas can have it's problems too, damage or loss or simple miss labeling can happen. I don't think that is an issue. I think any part of first casting to arrival in the US isn't where the problem exists.
Warehousing could be part of the problem, but I don't think it is. 
I think the downfall lies in shipping and receiving wholly.
My first incident was someone not paying attention to what product they were pulling from inventory, or someone marking the wrong product to be shipped to me. I was hoping to maybe find some individual that purchased a G0771 and got a fence for the G0690; that would be a simple mis-marking of which package goes where. But this last incident is obviously a completely different flaw in the process. I don't think anyone inspected a returned item to see that major damage was inflicted on it and put it back in inventory to be shipped out again. That is totally unacceptable. There is no problem with any vendor selling used equipment; but when a customer purchases New and receives Used it's actually against the law. Its the old used car salesman trick of bait-switch.

I will update you all on what happens when I receive the shipment. I'm loosing faith in Grizzly, but that can easily change if this happens the way it should. I receive my original purchase.


----------



## meaznet (Dec 27, 2016)

I would also be interested in hearing from anyone who has purchased directly from a showroom; picked it up themselves, and not encountered any problems. That would totally pinpoint the problem as a shipping and receiving/QC issue.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess I am the only lucky one of the bunch. I have several Grizzly tools - 1023 cabinet saw, G0555 14 inch band saw and the 18-36 drum sander. All arrived with no missing parts or damage.

@OP - that saw should last you a lifetime. Good luck with it. Sorry to hear about your problems. Companies shipping returned items for new happens. I bought a new pin nailer at Lowe's only to find out it was a return with some parts missing. Had to take it back. Yep, it does get frustrating.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great saw, will be around a long time and provide great service. Glad to hear you are taking the high road and letting Grizzly work through your shipping issues


----------



## SirTim (Mar 26, 2017)

> I would also be interested in hearing from anyone who has purchased directly from a showroom; picked it up themselves, and not encountered any problems. That would totally pinpoint the problem as a shipping and receiving/QC issue.
> 
> - meaznet


----------



## SirTim (Mar 26, 2017)

Mostly just brouse this site. Learned lots and thought would comment. I live about 45min. from the Bellingham Grizzly and have gone down many times to look at their stuff. I've gotten a 0490 jointer, 0453 planer and the 0690 table saw. The jointer has a Byrd head and the planer has the Grizzly head. I have picked these items up on my own with no shipping involved. In regards to quality control I have had the odd nut/bolt loose but other than that no problems to speak of. I did have a defective motor fan once and phoned ahead to order the part. When I went to pick it up the guy just gave it to me and said some times these things happen. It had come loose while the jointer was running. Also pressed the bearings on the Byrd head for nothing. (Took like 2mins.) I guess what I'm saying is that by listening to stories it is mostly shipping and in large volumes, but with these prices and good customer service its a win win for me. I find also too that if people are satisfied they tend not to comment. I have had the jointer, planer and tablesaw for a number of years now and they have been great


----------



## meaznet (Dec 27, 2016)

Sorry it has taken a while to post. I've received the replacement rails; box was a bit worse for wear but everything was included this time and was original packaging. Even had the plastic straps on it. I've gotten it installed (not aligned yet) and all the parts are without defects. I lost track of some of the original bolts and nuts but luckily those came with it this time. I am happy and relieved that this didn't go the wrong way and need to be shipped back a second time. My trust in Grizzly has been restored.


----------



## Jonczyk23 (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice saw, how is it for power ? Are the controls smooth?


----------

